# Bad Smell in Dryer



## diy mike

If you haven't yet, I'd check the vent duct. I've had chipmunks get trapped in there before... but (fortunately) I found them while they were still alive.


----------



## ARI001

Check and make sure nothing got into where the element is. If a mouse or other animal got in the dryer and was touching the element when the dryer was turned on, it would get electrocuted. Every time the dryer is turned on afterward would further char the remains. It makes a pretty foul smell from what I've been told.


----------



## ARI001

871102825 said:


> hhhjasdawqsdanalkqwkadjowqkkkkalwqllllwpq


:huh:


----------



## Chemist1961

Nasty work if there is something dead in there, but detach the vent. Unplug the dryer and look in the exhaust tube under the dryer. This is the lowest point where the squirrel cage sits. Unlikely ANYTHING COULD GET PAST THERE into the dryer itself.

Check the vent line all the way outside. If you have damper or screen on it, it is also unlikely anything could get in but if there is no cover a critter could crawl in and fall down inside. If you are unsure try to roll a tennis ball through from outside, if your vent pipe is not buried behind a wall.

A mouse could get into the element area with a lot of effort but the element is generally pretty well protected to avoid contact with clothes.

Do you have rotting smell or an acrid burned hair and cooked smell....

when this is done, install a new vent with a weighted damper. This will ensure the door closes fully outside and keep cold air out at the same time


----------



## bmannvmax

Iking7 did you ever get the smell out of your dyrer? Mine does the same thing. ( wet dog smell )


----------



## hardwareman

you will have to disassemble the entire dryer until you find the culprit. I've seen everything from mice to squirrels


----------

